# What is the absolute worst food you ever ate?



## JacksonJones (Feb 20, 2012)

When I was a nipper, my mom tried boiling okra instead of frying it. I guess her mind wandered or something. She served up that stuff. As soon as it went down, it went right back up. My stomach said, no way in %#@$ are you gonna try to sneak that by, you try that again and I'll come out and beat you senseless with your liver.

It's a good lesson that you should always fry okra. Or donate it to charity.

What's the absolute worst ever food you ate?


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

AHH the GREAT CREAMED CORN DEBACLE (as I call it). 

My parents were 'force feeders' and I was a very picky and stubborn eater which is a recipe for disaster in itself. There was a night when she slopped creamed corn on my plate. Now of all the people in this world who knows what I will not eat is should have been my mother. I will not eat ANYTHING that has the consistency of vomit. This includes oatmeal, cream of wheat, canned spinach etc. At the very top of the list is creamed corn, the most vile substance on Earth. However she not only slopped it on my plate, since we had to leave the house right after dinner she stood over me and threatened to spank me if I didn't consume it right then and there (as opposed to the normal of sitting at the table for hours staring at it). I told her repeatedly, 'I can't eat that. Please don't make me eat that' but in the end I had to eat it. Then we left for our errand in which my two sisters and I were loaded into the back of the car. It was about 10 minutes later that the inevitable happened. I won't go into details other than to say that 'sympathy puking' was involved. 
Suffice to say that creamed corn was never served in our home again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It was  take-out from the only Chinese restaurant in the shopping precinct a short walk down the road from me, I'm afraid ... chicken with cashew nuts. The chicken was fatty, hard, and smelled funny. These days, I get in my car and drive when I want Chinese.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

sheiler1963 said:


> AHH the GREAT CREAMED CORN DEBACLE (as I call it).
> 
> My parents were 'force feeders' and I was a very picky and stubborn eater which is a recipe for disaster in itself. There was a night when she slopped creamed corn on my plate. Now of all the people in this world who knows what I will not eat is should have been my mother. I will not eat ANYTHING that has the consistency of vomit. This includes oatmeal, cream of wheat, canned spinach etc. At the very top of the list is creamed corn, the most vile substance on Earth. However she not only slopped it on my plate, since we had to leave the house right after dinner she stood over me and threatened to spank me if I didn't consume it right then and there (as opposed to the normal of sitting at the table for hours staring at it). I told her repeatedly, 'I can't eat that. Please don't make me eat that' but in the end I had to eat it. Then we left for our errand in which my two sisters and I were loaded into the back of the car. It was about 10 minutes later that the inevitable happened. I won't go into details other than to say that 'sympathy puking' was involved.
> Suffice to say that creamed corn was never served in our home again.


I have to admit that it made me sad to read that some creamed corn had gone unappreciated. LOL I AND my children, LOVE creamed corn. The only vegetable that we enjoy eating more than creamed corn is broccoli.  Of course my children and I also really enjoy butter beans and turnip greens.  I bet you are glad that you didn't grow up in my household. LOL


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Moose sausage. I was served it during a visit to Latvia - apparently it's considered a local delicacy. Unfortunately, it's also completely vile.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Moose sausage. I was served it during a visit to Latvia - apparently it's considered a local delicacy. Unfortunately, it's also completely vile.


LOL It sounds vile.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Brie.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken livers


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Escargot.  I begged someone to make these for me one time, because I love to try new different foods but the minute they were done I took one look at them and my appetite was gone.  The idea that "it would be so cool to try them" completely left me.  I just wasn't going to eat them.  It was like they weren't even food anymore.

Dawn


----------



## Daniel A. Roberts (Jul 1, 2012)

Undead Meatloaf.  

My wife made it back in 1991.  She was new to cooking.  I don't know what she put into it.  She refused to give me the ingredient list.  The meat was pale white, out of the oven.  One small delicate taste nearly made me hurl.  I threw it into the woods next to our place.  

Two weeks later, I got the shovel and buried the meatloaf.  The bugs and animals refused to touch it.  The grass and weeds around it died.  It took years for that patch of ground to regain greenery again.  

Sadly, this is a true story.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am willing to try and eat just about anything, and from my size it is easy to tell there isn't much I don't care for!

However, emu samples were available one year at the Iowa State Fair and I tried it.  HORRIBLE!  I don't even know how to describe the taste and texture.  If I had to live on emu, I could be skinny again...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd have to say boiled okra.  I was curious about this unknown to me vegetable but had no idea about how to cook it.  My kids never let me forget my disastrous okra meal.  I have since learned, in addition to frying okra, it is delicious cooked with tomatos (tomatoes?) or added to vegetable soup.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I've heard that it turns to a beautiful slime consistency when boiled. Yes?


Yes! Slimey is the only way to describe boiled okra. But fried okra=yummy, yum, yum!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I hardly know anything about cooking. But I always knew that even if you wash okra, you have to totally dry it before cooking. Otherwise you face the slimey problem. I don't think anyway other than frying is a good idea to cook okra. It's very healthy vegetable.
I hope it is OK to share this site about okra. There is all kind of info about okra including recipes.
http://dpcpress.com/okra.html#recipes

Enjoy!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Liver Pate.  It was just as gross as it sounds.  Someone once tried to make me eat blood sausage, but the thought is extremely gross to me and I was able to politely decline (although, I've heard from several people that it's delicious and I'm crazy for turning it down)


----------



## Daniel A. Roberts (Jul 1, 2012)

T.L. Haddix said:


> So what does okra taste like?


A cross between a mutant green bean that married an eggplant, then had a child just to name it Okra.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Daniel A. Roberts said:


> A cross between a mutant green bean that married an eggplant, then had a child just to name it Okra.


And when it is fried it is very tasty!


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Room temperature green peas from a can.  I feel my gag reflex beginning to kick in!


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

My mom's mac&cheese when I was 12ish. Got sick, haven't been able to touch the stuff for two decades since. Sorry, mom.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Ermh, what does eggplant taste like?


You guys are missing a lot. It is used in Italian dishes such as 



 and more.

Fried Okra tastes delicious and is healthy.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Goulash. 

Gross, foul, revolting, disgusting. Have you ever attempted to eat dog vomit?  That bad.  My wife made it from scratch during the great blizzard of 1996 when were living in the DC area trapping in our apartment.  I would have chosen starvation first.  Fortunately, nothing she has cooked since has been that inedible.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Gotta be a toss-up between vegemite and poi.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Michael Kingswood said:


> Gotta be a toss-up between vegemite and poi.


This I can agree with. To the person who said Brie, I say POO! I love brie...

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Love brie....I am eating some right now. Hate liver, vegemite (tastes like used car oil!), okra prepared anyway. Love eggplant, especially grilled. The one food I cannot stand to be in the same room with is lutefisk.


----------



## JacksonJones (Feb 20, 2012)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> You guys are missing a lot. It is used in Italian dishes such as
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will not disagree with you much on frying okra, particularly if a lot of lard is used. Eggplant is another story. More of a horror story involving lots of brain-devouring zombies and a dark basement that our heroine feels strangely impelled to investigate without a handgun.

I have had some bad experiences with eggplant.

Two thumbs up on the brie. Oddly great stuff.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Geemont said:


> Goulash.
> 
> Gross, foul, revolting, disgusting. Have you ever attempted to eat dog vomit? That bad. My wife made it from scratch during the great blizzard of 1996 when were living in the DC area trapping in our apartment. I would have chosen starvation first. Fortunately, nothing she has cooked since has been that inedible.


Your wife isn't my grandma by any chance? Cause my grandma's goulash was pretty bad. Otherwise, it's all in how you cook it. I'm not a huge fan and haven't had it since leaving home, but my Mom's goulash was pretty good.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Goulash is my favorite food in the world. Hungarian Goulash that is, served over noodles. 
As taught by my mom, who got taught by a hungarian cook.
But I have eaten some that was awful. But of course mine is the best.  

Worst food I ever ate? Probably shrimp. I had my first shrimp a few years ago and it felt like chewing into a maggot. That is all I could think of, the texture of a maggot. A bug. Not that I ever ate either one of those.  . Yikes that is an experience I never want to repeat. 
And I ate blood sausage, alligator, snail and all kinds of weird things. 

The other thing is okra. Another thing I never heard off until a few years ago. Disgusting.  . Yes, I was even fed the fried kind. I like veggies, but that one, no thanks. 

I also got really grossed out the first time I ate steak. The kind that is still raw on the inside. Any red or pink meat to me is raw. I got no warning. Raw meat, I just cannot compute.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Liver spaghetti. I was ha vying dinner with a Russian family in Moscow in 1985 and they served liver spaghetti. Meat was expensive and hard to come by so this was a huge honor. At age 15 , I ate the entire plate with a smile on my face and pretended to love it. I did politely turn down a second helping.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, I would have to say the jellyfish cake thing that they served us at the end of some fancy multi-course japanese meal.  It was like a jello flower, only whitish and clear in places, with seed-looking white places in it.  I sliced off a bit and tried to eat it with the chopsticks...  it was vile, somewhere between undercooked egg white and umm, a sample of male DNA.  

My friend who took us to dinner, said "oh that's not how you do it" and picked the whole thing up, opened her mouth wider than what seemed possible, and slid it right down the back of her throat.  No chewing, therefore very little tasting, was done.  To this day I haven't had the heart to tell her what that looked like to me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This will probably start a war but...*Miracle Whip*. Blech.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe (May 24, 2012)

The noodles at noodle company! How bland can you go? Yucky! My friend really hyped the place up. Bummer!


----------

